# Need DCC help



## csxrailkid (Mar 30, 2011)

I am new to DCC so I just need to know that when you order a decoder online does it come with a controller. Its a stupid question but I need to know.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, a decoder is a decoder. If you want a DCC controller, you have to buy one.


----------



## csxrailkid (Mar 30, 2011)

*thanks*

Thank you big help you just helped me further my layout.


----------

